# Police knock this evening Oh Oh.



## vindiboy (Feb 17, 2020)

We spent the day parked with 6 other vans at Conil de la Fronteir alongside the river, pleasant spot, nice town and great weather, we had heard that vans had been moved on in the recent past but hey ho we thought. At 10 pm this evening a knock at the door and a very nice Policeman said go, he directed us to Ave de la Musica a street behind the Mercadonna well lit and very quiet, so here we are settled in and having a beer, no worries, the other vans followed us here too. We had a look see at Cape Trafalgar en route here today, no sign of the Navy.


----------



## Moped (Feb 17, 2020)

Visited Cape Trafalgar 12 years ago and there was a memorial board commemorating the battle and blaming the poor French seamanship for the loss of the battle and Spanish sailors. Visited again last year and the board had gone with very little by way of evidence that a sea battle had ever taken place just offshore. Probably a local PC mayor had decided to remove any mention of the great battle and the exploits of Lord Nelson and his fleet.

The police at Conil de la Frontera do tend to move any campers parked late evening on the front or on the cliffs to the west of the town. Best to move to the rear of the town each night to avoid a knock.


----------



## groyne (Feb 18, 2020)

A knock is better than a pink ticket with a 200 Euro fine on it.


----------



## n brown (Feb 18, 2020)

a number of Nelson's officers and seamen buried in a lovely little graveyard on Gibraltar


----------



## groyne (Feb 18, 2020)

We passed by it this morning walking to Europa Point.


----------

